# We aren't afraid of no stinkin rain



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We walk 3 miles each day, but it was raining all day. It finally died down a bit to a sprinkle, so we went for our walk. Notice his custom water dish?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...whose spoiled now, haha. Casper has you trained well to be walking in todays rain/very damp weather.
I love the raincoat and water dish, very cute!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love this!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

wkomorow said:


> We walk 3 miles each day, but it was raining all day. It finally died down a bit to a sprinkle, so we went for our walk. Notice his custom water dish?
> 
> View attachment 275530
> 
> Super Cute! How adorable!! Love the water bowl!! That’s so great when it’s hot out! I love that he is all bundled up not to get wet! Love it!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute Walter! Three miles is a long way! Does Casper mind the rain? 
Daisy hates it. She loves to go out, but turns right around and won’t go through the door if she sees that it is raining. I will have to get her a coat to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No he is fine with rain, but it takes forever to dry him if I do not have his raincoat on.


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Wow...whose spoiled now, haha. Casper has you trained well to be walking in todays rain/very damp weather.
> I love the raincoat and water dish, very cute!


Love your three! How do you ever get them posed?? Adorable!


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> We walk 3 miles each day, but it was raining all day. It finally died down a bit to a sprinkle, so we went for our walk. Notice his custom water dish?
> 
> View attachment 275530


So cute!! Love his rain coat!!


----------

